# Sänger Anaconda Distance carp



## karpfenangler2012 (15. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab mal ne frage ich suche eine Karpfenrolle und hab an die Sänger Anaconda Distance gedacht nur leider weiß ich nicht was die für eine schnurverlegung hat und so könnt ihr mir helfen ob es vllt auch noch andere gute rollen gibt

und danke im vorraus!


----------



## Gunnar. (16. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

Finger weg von dem Sänger Anaconda Distance Plunder. Das ist reiner Murks! Hab hier einiges an kaputten Rollen und Spulen davon zu liegen.

Wenn es Rollen in dieser Preisklasse sein sollen würde ich die OKUMA long bow empfehlen. Damit machste grantiert nichts falsch...


----------



## Thomas83 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Hi,

ich habe schon vieles an Rollen gefisch und das meißte ist murks!
Ich probiere nicht mehr viel aus. Eine Okuma Rolle würde ich sicher nochmal testen und würde da zur Okuma Distance DTX in der 60er Größe greifen. Ob sie gut ist weiß ich nicht.
Ansonsten kommen mir nur noch Shimano Rollen an die Halter. Die Daiwa Fraktion gibt es auch noch un des gibt gute Rollen von dieser Firma jedoch würde ich diese vorher anfassen und ansehen. Mit meiner Daiwa Emblem Pro als Spod-Rolle bin ich recht zufrieden, ist jedoch sehr schwer und klobig.
Ich würde dir die Shimano Activecast 1100 empfehlen. Zu dem Preis sicher eine sehr gute Rolle. Ein Bekannter fischt sie in der Brandung und ist zufrieden. Machst du sicher nix mit verkehrt und hast was besseres, langlebigeres als die Sänger Rolle.

Lg Thomas


----------



## karpfenangler2012 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Also sollte ich von der meine griffel weg lassen ok,
und wie is es mit der mitchel AvoCast???#c
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Mitchell-Avocast-Karpfenrollen_2548.html
Der preis spielt nicht grad die größte rolle!

LG TH


----------



## Gunnar. (16. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Moin moin,

Mitchel?? Damit hatte ich mich voreiniger Zeit angeschi.ssen. Da trau ich den Rollen in dieser Preisklasse nicht viel zu.Allerding fehlen mir zu diesem Modell eigene Erfahrungswerte. Ist also subjektives Empfinden....


----------



## Thomas83 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Hi,

Mitchell stimme ich Gunnar zu. Ich habe mir mal zwei Mitchell Rollen zum Feedern und Stippen geholt. Sind der letzte Mist gewesen. Zu den Weitwurfrollen und der aktuellen Qualität kann ich nix sagen.
ICh weiß nur, dass Shimano Rollen, meine älteste ist ca. 12 Jahre alt, nicht kaputt zu bekommen sind. Die Stradic läuft noch so wie am ersten Tag und hat schon so einiges durch. Meine XTE-A Baitrunner sind auchnoch super und haben schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Die neuen Ultegras sind bis lang auch sehr zufriednestellend. Selbst die günstigen Exage gefallen mir besser als manch doppelt so teure Rollen. 
Also wie gesagt, ich würde zu den Shimano Activecast tendieren!



			
				karpfenangler2012 schrieb:
			
		

> Der preis spielt nicht grad die größte rolle!


Dann hole dir Ultegras CI4 XS-A! Laufen seidenweich und haben alles was man braucht. ICh habe sie in der Größe 10000 und bin mehr als zufrieden. Aussehen ist Geschmachssache.... ich finde sie sehr ansprechend!

MfG Thomas


----------



## Aal_Willi (16. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*



karpfenangler2012 schrieb:


> und wie is es mit der mitchel AvoCast???#c
> http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Mitchell-Avocast-Karpfenrollen_2548.html


 
Die Mitchell Avocast kannst Du bedenkenlos kaufen,
sowie auch die Shimano Activecast - wenn es preiswert
sein soll.
Zu billigen Sänger- oder anderen Mitchellrollen kann ich 
nichts sagen, würde ich nie kaufen aber dazu gab es ja
auch schon Auskünfte von Leuten die den Billigkram 
kennen.
Der MUR TACKLE verkauft aber auch keinen "Mist", die 
Mitchell ist baugleich mit der Penn Surfblaster.
Die Rollen sind für die Preise absolut o.k. und werden zur
Zeit günstig abverkauft, weil ein neues Design auf den Markt
kommt ab 2013.

Gruss, Aal_Willi

EDIT: Der Bode verkauft beide Mitchell Avocast, auch die 
Braidversion, zur Zeit für 69,90. (vielleicht interessant?)


----------



## karpfenangler2012 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

"Der MUR TACKLE verkauft aber auch keinen "Mist", die 
Mitchell ist baugleich mit der Penn Surfblaster."

Deswegen war ich am grübeln ob die Surfblaster nicht wirklich villt besser ist!|kopfkrat Aber ich denke das die Avocast von der Qualität sehr gut ist!Und könnt ihr mir noch villt eine alternative zeigen, nämlich eine rolle die nur so um die 300m mit einem schnurdurchm. von zirka 18- 30 mm aufnimmt,ob die jetzt für mono oder geflochten ist ist mir egal!


----------



## Aal_Willi (16. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*



karpfenangler2012 schrieb:


> ...könnt ihr mir noch villt eine alternative zeigen, nämlich eine rolle die nur so um die 300m mit einem schnurdurchm. von zirka 18- 30 mm aufnimmt,ob die jetzt für mono oder geflochten ist ist mir egal!


 
Man kann Dir jetzt so nicht weiterhelfen, wenn unklar ist was
Du mit Deiner neuen Rolle überhaupt machen willst - welche
weiteren Kriterien wichtig sind und was der Spass kosten darf.

Hast leider Pech, der MUR hatte bis vor ein paar Tagen noch 
die Shimano Ultegra XS-B in allen Grössen zum Kracherpreis,
das wäre dann die "nächstgünstige", wenn man so will, Alter-
native gewesen.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## karpfenangler2012 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Ok also ich möchte gerne eine Rolle mit der man sehr weit werfen kann und nicht 200- 400 € kostet!Und es muss keine Big pit rolle sein wo fast 5-600m drauf passen!Ich hab im Moment die Ultegra serie im Blick!


----------



## cyberpeter (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*



karpfenangler2012 schrieb:


> Ok also ich möchte gerne eine Rolle mit der man sehr weit werfen kann und nicht 200- 400 € kostet!Und es muss keine Big pit rolle sein wo fast 5-600m drauf passen!Ich hab im Moment die Ultegra serie im Blick!



Hallo,

wenn Du eine Rolle suchst mit der man sehr weit werfen kann wirst Du, so deine Rute dafür geeignet ist, an den BigPits nicht vorbeikommen, denn je größer der Spulendurchmesser bzw. -höhe (nicht die Schnurfassung) desto bessere Wurfweiten lassen sich erzielen weil dadurch die Reibung der Schnur an der Spulenkante minimiert wird. Sowas wirst Du eigentlich nur bei BigPits finden, die Du aber eigentlich nicht willst ...

Das heißt die Ultegras, die Du schon ins Auge gefaßt hast, sind schon mal eine sehr gut Wahl, aber in der 10.000 Größe die zum Werfen optimal wäre, sind das große BigPits ...

Die kleinere Variante, die 4500/5500 Ultegras, sind deutlich kleiner (Rollenkörper und Spule) als die 10.000er aber trotzdem alles andere als eine zierliche Rolle die man mit einer 4000/5000er Spinrolle vergleichen könnte. Mit diesen "kleinen" Ultegras kann man recht gut werfen aber im Vergleich zu den Großen fehlen doch einige Meter an Wurfweite, bei "normalen" Karpfenruten macht das bis zu 10 Meter aus, bei Weitwurfruten nochmal ein paar Meter mehr.


Gruß Peter


----------



## karpfenangler2012 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Also glaub das ich wohl oder übel nicht um eine Big pit drum rum komme,es ging mirr bei der großen rolle ja eigentlich nur wegen der sehr hohen schnurkapazität!Und als rute hab ich mir die JRC Ultracast in 3,25 lbs ausgesucht und werde wahrscheinlich auch dabei bleiben!


----------



## noob4ever (19. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

wenn du zwischen sänger und shimano stehst, solltest du sänger ganz schnell vergessen xD
solltest du nach günstigen alternativen suchen, wirst du auf okuma stoßen, okuma powerliner und okuma log bow sind bestimmt die am meisten verbreiteten und empfohlenen rollen in der presiklasse, einfach mal nach okuma hier im forum suchen

empfehlen würde ich diese jederzeit, habe die pl865 sowie die distance 80 surf, würde aber dann eine distance 60 nehmen, ob es distance surf, dtx, intr oder carp ist, spielt keine rolle (naja rolle schon xD)

ausserdem habe ich letzte woche meine jenzi paragon 4000btr zerlegt um mal nach dem rechten zu schauen, ich war erstaunt dass diese rolle ein teils gefrästes messinggetriebe hat, bei ebay gibts die schon für 40 euro (bitte mit gummiknauf an der kurbel) habe sie seit ca 2 jahren und ihr innenleben ist wie neu


----------



## karpfenangler2012 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Ok danke, aber ich glaube das ich mir die Avocast von Mitchel bei Bode hole ! 
Ist ne gute rolle und ihren preis aufjedenfall wert!nur mit der rute bin ich mir noch nicht ganz einig!


----------



## CarpCrakc (19. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*



karpfenangler2012 schrieb:


> Ok also ich möchte gerne eine Rolle mit der man sehr weit werfen kann und nicht 200- 400 € kostet!Und es muss keine Big pit rolle sein wo fast 5-600m drauf passen!Ich hab im Moment die Ultegra serie im Blick!



http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/28871/36

Wie schauts mit der aus ??

oder 

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-Stratos-12000-E_135.html


----------



## karpfenangler2012 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Danke ich werde mir die vorschläge auf jedenfall nicht aus dem kopf gehen lassen aber villt könnte mir jetzt noch jemand bei einer anstendigen rute helfen! 

 Pro-Logic SMG 3lbs oder JRC Ultracast 3,25lbs


----------



## CarpCrakc (19. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*



karpfenangler2012 schrieb:


> Danke ich werde mir die vorschläge auf jedenfall nicht aus dem kopf gehen lassen aber villt könnte mir jetzt noch jemand bei einer anstendigen rute helfen!
> 
> Pro-Logic SMG 3lbs oder JRC Ultracast 3,25lbs



3,25 lbs wäre mir persönlich fast schon zu steif !
Ich hab zu den Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder
die Fox Warrior Es  12ft. und 3 lbs.
Tolle Combination ! Schaut gut aus , läst sich gut werfen und im Drill einwandfrei !
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/9002

gibts auch in Kork !


----------



## karpfenangler2012 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Mir gehst um 2 punkte an einer Rute:

1. sie muss steif sein höchsten ne semi parabolische action!
2.Sie muss so schlank wie Möglich sein!
3. Und sie muss große ringe haben wenn es geht! aber nicht unbedingt!


----------



## CarpCrakc (20. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Dann nehm die FOx Warrior Es !
Semi Parabolisch aktion mit 3 lbs nicht zu "wabbelig"
Die Ringe sind nicht zu groß ! 50 mm Startring ist fast überstieben !
Die Rute hat einen 30mm Start- und einen 13mm Endring.


----------



## karpfenangler2012 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Kennst du die Prologic C2 2,75 lbs?

Da kann ich eigentlich bei der dann bleiben weil die wenn es ums werfen geht eine kraftvolle Action hat und im drill eine semi bis ganz parabolische Action!
Oder?


----------



## CarpCrakc (20. September 2012)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*



karpfenangler2012 schrieb:


> Kennst du die Prologic C2 2,75 lbs?
> 
> Da kann ich eigentlich bei der dann bleiben weil die wenn es ums werfen geht eine kraftvolle Action hat und im drill eine semi bis ganz parabolische Action!
> Oder?



Es sind fast identische Ruten 
Wenn du weiter werfen musst nimm die Prologic, weil sie weniger Ringe hat ! Wirkt sich aber auch auf die parabilität aus ( hoff es is richtig ). Gefischt hab ich sie noch nie , ich besitze sie auch nicht. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist schau dich nach nem Laden um , der beide hat und geh auf Tuchfühlung


----------



## ZandtbachtalerA.. (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Also ich kann die Mitchell Avocast nur weiterempfehlen echt super Rolle die auch nich zu viel kostet...ich Fische sie sehr oft und kann nicht über sie Klagen

LG:ZandtbachtalerAngler!!


----------



## Joleen (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Sänger Anaconda Distance carp*

Ich habe noch eine Bionic Runner von Sänger und die hat auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel allenfalls besser als Quantum und Fox. Ich habe die Big bait LC altes Modell und die sind unkaputtbar.


----------

